# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  how to display 2 fields in row as in different column

## fslrulez

sheet and picture is attached please let me know how i can put barcode column A then item in column b and outgoing in column C  in the pivot table as you can see barcode and item are over lapsing each other..thank you in advance :Frown:

----------


## ORoos

Hi there,

Not sure I understand what exactly your requirements are, but if it is just a re-layout of the pivot table, have a look at the attached file.

Basically, click inside the PivotTable, then under PivotTable Tools, click Design, then Report Layout, then Show in Tabular Form.

Hope this helps.

----------


## fslrulez

Thank you so much Oroos  i exactly needed that ...

----------


## ORoos

You are welcome fslrules.

If that answered your question, please take the time to mark this tread as SOLVED.

Thanks !

----------

